# (Nucynta/100 mg) - Experienced - Full Review



## vin1382

I posted these on another forum.  Will repost here:

8-25-2009

"I have done nucynta now after being off pain meds for a few weeks. Swims pain is now back at full force. My brother confessed that he only took half the pill. No wonder it was not effective...

I has taken 100 mg and can certainly see why its a schedule II. This is a fairly strong drug. Swim would say its stronger than hydrocone, and about 100 mg feels similar to 7.5-10 mg of oxy. works well for the pain, you definatly get loopy, and you do get a pretty decent euphoria. its more sedative than ultram. much stronger than ultram. fairly typical opiate high...but not exactly. hard to describe. you can think a bit more clearly on this than oxy, but not as clearly as you do on ultram. on empty stomach takes about 20-45 minutes to kick in and then you get that warm feeling in your stomach. 

I think that other people who are complaining about this drug are ones who are on other opiates already and have a higher tolerace...and since this drug isnt a true opiate, its not cross tolerant and therefore people are experiencing withdrawl from their original opiate and confusing it with the effects of nucynta. 

I am also taking paxil CR 50mg and trazodone 75mg per night and have not noted any serotonin like syndrome effects. 


Me.

8-26-2009

"This drug only just came out in June/July I believe. I think for a lot of people who have been on pain management for a while, it wouldn't prevent withdrawals of other opiates. however for newer users to pain management, I believes it would be fairly effective as the analgesic quality is about 10mg nucynta = 1 mg oxy. 50-100 is what swim has done in one shot and it works very well for swims pain and also produces euphoria, relaxation, and seems to last about 5-6 hours. Swim can see abuse potential with this drug, but so far *I* feels no cravings for it and *I* do have an addictive personality when it comes to opiates(but no other drugs, not even smoking!). *Swim* has a high pain level with Lyme disease, babesia (malarial like co-infection with Lyme's disease) and chroens disease. I will update this thread as I learns more about being on this drug, potentiation, withdrawals, hangovers, etc

Me.

vin1382 added 1 Minutes and 27 Seconds later...

PS, I just popped another 50 pill, and the pain is melting, u can feel that opiate like feel in ur stomach, and swim is feeling good. swim likes 
"

8-29-2009

"update:

So far I have not had any tolerance build. drug is great for pain and a good feeling drug. not as euphoric as oxy, but you still feel some euphoria, feel very good, and you get the opiate warmth in your legs and body. swim plugged a 50 mg tablet with a percocet 5mg, and both of them potentiate each other significantly. felt like swim took 30 oxy. took 50 mg nucynta last night, and took 15 mg of percocet and swim was fucking DONE! 

Highly recommend trying. 

Me. "

9-1-2009
"Another update. Snorting burns like hell!! Quite nasty. But it hits you pretty hard and quickly. Not worth it IMO. So far a mix of a small amount of oxy(5-15mg), and about 75-100 mg of nucynta is AWESOME(tolerant depedent of course. 

My brother tried 75 mg and was impressed also. 

Please add experiences to this thread as you get them. I will add more experiences as I get them.




*Tagged by Xorkoth*
substancecode_tapentadol
substancecode_opiates
explevel_experienced
explevel_retrospective
exptype_positive
roacode_oral


----------



## ohline

have yet to see this drug around, but from what i've heard from a majority of people who have tried it, it's shit.

also, we do not use "SWIM" here. check out the stickies at the top of the OD section.


----------



## vin1382

Latest update:

Plugging doesnt seem to work as well as other opiates.  Snorting hits very fast, but burns like bloody hell.    Oral seems best bet.  

swim still has no noted tolerance on his second full week of the drug.  Still wipes him out at the 100 mg doseage.   Pain is completely elimated by me(and Swim has pain on a scale of 7-9 most days.  I believe an extended release of this drug will help alot of people that arent already on high doses of opiates.   Swim still dont think its cross tolerant personally but haven't seen that officially.  

As for abuse.  Swim swear, Swim  had the best high since IV dilauded a few days ago.  175 mg of nucynta oral, and plugged 25 mg of oxy, and when that kicked in...swim nodded almost out of existence.  felt like a rush.    Swim just closed my eyes and enjoyed the warmth, euphoria, glowing feeling, extreme relaxation,  and lasted for about 20 minutes, Swim was stuck to the ground.  My mind was wandering and Swim wasnt scared at all.  Just great!

Swim has taken as much as 300 mg in a day, and its just too much.   This was taken thought out the course of the day.  by the last 100 mg taken at night, swim was just nodding and having that dream like state where u come in and out of reality.  Swim really like that his tolerance has not gone up, or noticeably thus far.  


Swim will now experiment with withdrawal.  Swim has about a 30-40 mg a day oxy habit since beeing clean for 1-1/2 weeks ago, and been on nucynta 2 full weeks.  Swim  is going to drop the oxy first and be clean for at least 8-9 days... and take my nucynta as prescribed for pain 3 times a day.   Once oxy is over, swim will cold turkey nucynta for at least 2-3 days and see how intense withdrawal are and if its any different from traditional opiates.  Hopefully swims diseases don't act up or else it will be difficult to tell diseaes versus withdrawal.


Any questions or creative ways to use drug(swim aint slamming), and swim shall try and report back.


----------



## vin1382

sorry about the swim guys.   just habit.  I am part of many forums and they all have a milion different rules and its hard to remember which is which.  And thanks for the relocation


----------



## vin1382

ohline said:


> have yet to see this drug around, but from what i've heard from a majority of people who have tried it, it's shit.
> 
> also, we do not use "SWIM" here. check out the stickies at the top of the OD section.



as i said in my threads, i think most of the people who have tried this drug are on other opiates and are probably feeling withdrawal as this drug is not cross tolerant.  my brother and another friend has tried this drug and it kicked their asses.    and my pharmacist says its been a hit around town.  

Ive also read people hating oxy, hating opana, and hating fetanyl.  my own personal experience with this drug, and ive tried many opiates... is it is not even in the same league  as tramadol, might as well be a different drug.   it is strong, and its worth of schedule 2.   But if many people dont like it...whoopy!  I think its a gold mine in pain management.   The only other drug that has taken away my pain completely was 1mg IV dilauded when i was in excrutiating pain.   If this doesnt have serious withdrawal effects, its a home run in my book.  

Hoping more people try while they are clean from other opiates.


----------



## ohline

are you on pain management? because i'm glad to hear that it works so well for you!

but most of the people i've spoken to about it were not in withdrawals and usually cleared out a couple of days on their calendar as they were unsure of it's (if any) effects. then only to be dissapointed when they felt it was just like slightly more potent tramadol (as far as it's opioid effects).

but hey man, if you like it, awesome. more for you, right?


----------



## vin1382

Yes i am on pain management for disseminated lyme disease and chrons disease.  

Ok.  Guess it doesnt work for those people.  Sucks for them!  I didn't feel much at 50 mg, but once i hit 75 it got goin, and then 100 or over and whacked out of my skul.   I like the fact its not a true opiate and therefore will not supress my immune systeam/adrenal glands like true opiates as that will allow me to better fight my illness.   Also lack of tolerance thus far.   My biggest fear for this drug now will that it will have a protracted withdrawal similar to tramadol and other antidepressants.   However it mostly effects norepiniphrine and dopamine, not seratonin, so maybe it will not be as bad a withdrawal as tramadol, ssris, snri's.   Ill have been on it for 3 weeks when i withdrawal, which should be enough to see  some withdrawal effects at least.  

My last doseage tomorrow will be nucynta 150 mg, and 25 mg percoset in the AM, and then going clean as my pain has subsided for the past 3 days and im confident im in a break period now.

Any questions let me know.

Vin

PS.  did a scan of the drug reviews around the net, and its all over the place, some love it, some hate it.   Wonder if the people who like it are generally the ones who respond more to antidepressants?  or are on antidepressants already?


----------



## vin1382

Ok.  Withdrawal report:

Ive been off and on Nuncynta now for about a month.  Ive been on it pretty steady since I came off of oxy a few weeks ago which was pretty horrible in itself.   Now, ive take up to 6 pills of nucynta for a span of say 5-7 days from what i can remember(nucynta definately is a forgetful drug).   Friday was my last day, i took 1 1/2 pills in the morning(630 am) as I had been seeing if tapering makes a differences(it doesnt unless u spread ur doses out throughout the day).  

Summary---- its pretty nasty, comparable to oxy.

around 12 PM -- extreme nausea and hot flashes.  appetite is completely gone.  Mind is starting to become very foggy.   

2 PM-  symptoms above increase, burning, nauseated, tingling/painful legs, feeling very uncomfortable.

4 PM - Symptoms continue to increase.  Legs are very painful and  starting to get that creepy crawly feeling in my legs and even my hands.  

8 PM.  VERY VERY uncomfortable.  Mind is racy, heart is pounding, vomitting begins, diareha begins.  Vommiting was not severe though.  Nausea is quite bad however.  Body is burning.  Feeling very very fatigued.  Legs are very restless and very painful and creepy crawly feeling is pronounced very well.  eyes are very dialated.  hard to look at light.

10 PM.  Almost intolerable.  Take 50 mg of ultram to see if that works for withdrawals as these are similar drugs.  

1030 PM.  HUGE help.  symptoms have been taken down a few notches but still feeling pretty rough.  Ultram seemed to give me heart palpitations alot worse however.  Never gave me that before.  Mind is very racy.

12 PM.  Take trazodone and able to sleep.  not a good sleep.  alot of nightmares.  alot of waking up and tossing and turning.  

Saturday

9 am - feel flu like.  extreme fatigue.  take 50 mg ultram.  symptoms improve alot.  alot more at ease in my mind.   Burning feeling, legs/feet very cold.  no appetite.  

12 pm.  very tired.  have not moved from couch.  had pb&j.  little less nausea.  diareha worse.  

4 pm.  make myself get out of the house to walk dog around the farm.  start to feel a bit better.   go to park next door to shoot hoops for 20 mins.  

9 pm.  withdrawal is back.  feet hurt/knees/wrists/fingers hurt and ache.  feeling flu like again.  very uncomfortable.  very bad headache.

1 pm.  very fatigued, take trazodone for sleep.  hope tomorrow is better.

Sunday

830 AM.  very flu like.  cant sleep.  restless sleep.  nightmares.  burning all night and joint pain.  

9 am.  take ultram.   today helps nothing.  very fatigued and sick feeling.  

now - 1130.  burning, flu like, legs,feet have burning/freezing sensation/crawly, joint pain, no appetite, no energy.  movie day today. 

notes through ordeal:
-So far no real fevers as I've checked every few hours.  need to make sure this isn't really the flu.  
-anxiety has been elevated but not to the point of panic.  
-no bad depression thus far.  oxy depression/hopeless feeling is probably the worst depression ive ever felt.
-alot more nauseated throughout time period than oxy.  

thats it for now.  i feel brutal.  ill update either later today or tomorrw.  i have a client presentation tomorrow so hopefully this day 3 is the worst.  afraid though that the antidepressant effect of the drug will linger the withdrawal longer.  

Vin


----------



## q_werty

Thanks for the review.

I am set to pick mine up today to try it out.

Currently on percocet 10mg 4 x a day. which is better than nothing but I havent had any significant pain relief in almost 5 years.

So while I am not entheusiastic , given the nature of my condition anything can happen, so hopefully nucynta will help the pain.


----------



## zackman6969

very experienced opiate user. Oxy, MS contin, Fent, IR of Oxy and Morph. Daludid, all been plugged, IV, snorted. 

Just shot 50mg of Nucynta, burns a bit going in, then a weird feeling, then a considerable nod.

Does anyone know why the chemical makup would make it burn. I've tried to put a pinch of baking soda in my mix before I bang, solution foamed under heat (indicating a drop in ph possibly?) Rinse gave much more pronounced kick after the addition of a bit more baking soda.

Any thoughts?


----------



## theWorldWithin

Yes, I think you are going to seize up if the pharmacology of Tramadol is an accurate predictor for the effects of this drug. Very stupid idea to bang this untested and potentially dangerous opiate. It probably burns because you just injected pills mixed with baking soda!


----------



## zackman6969

Actually adding sodium bicarbonate (baking soda) to an acidic solution is very common to bring its pH down. 
Also, my junkie friend did a few this way before me and had all of his limbs, so I wasn't the first


----------



## bicycle-ride1943

Just by reading you would assume Nucynta's effects are similar to Tramadol's because of the chemical make-up. But its really not except for the increase in energy/talkativeness that some get from Tramadol. Nucynta is definitely in a league of its own when it comes to effects. After being on Tramadol, Propoxyphene, Hydrocodone, and Oxycodone for pain management now taking Nucynta. It doesn't build as much of a tolerance compared to hydro or oxy at least not for me and deals with the pain quite effectively at 75mg dose.


----------



## sluggoodies

Just got a few of these today...time to test them out. ill let you know what i find. btw im an experienced opiate  user currently holding a very high tolerance due to fent and morph...more to come!

ok just chewed 2 and snorted one...wow! what a burn! wont be doing that again! Ill update in a bit!


----------



## sluggoodies

personaly im not a fan. Not ur typical opiate buzz not unlike tramadol. Was not something id do again unless i was really hard up.


----------



## pink_floyd04

*ahh wd's*

i take around 360mg oxycodone + 160mg oxymorphone ER  daily.  My dr. switched my roxicodone (90mg x 6 hours) to Nucynta (100mg x 6 hours).  100mg Nucynta is comparable to 10mg oxycodone.  Maximum dose for Nucynta in one day is 700mg (coming from official website's prescribing information).  One days worth of Nucynta cannot cover one of my doses of oxycodone.  Why in gods name would my dr. ever prescribe me this.  I've taken it now (300mg at once) and feel absolutely no effect, or pain relief whatsoever.  12 Hours since my last oxycodone dose, withdrawals like none other. . . .yet my dr. assures me he would never let withdrawal happen to me and that Nucynta is a new drug that is exactly like oxycodone.  I knew from the moment he wrote the prescription it was something like tramadol, and that i was in big trouble.  He left the country for the weekend and I have no way of telling him what he just did to me!

f*ck me, and f*ck you un-scintillating "New-CYNTA"


----------



## pofacedhoe

pink_floyd04 said:


> i take around 360mg oxycodone + 160mg oxymorphone ER  daily.  My dr. switched my roxicodone (90mg x 6 hours) to Nucynta (100mg x 6 hours).  100mg Nucynta is comparable to 10mg oxycodone.  Maximum dose for Nucynta in one day is 700mg (coming from official website's prescribing information).  One days worth of Nucynta cannot cover one of my doses of oxycodone.  Why in gods name would my dr. ever prescribe me this.  I've taken it now (300mg at once) and feel absolutely no effect, or pain relief whatsoever.  12 Hours since my last oxycodone dose, withdrawals like none other. . . .yet my dr. assures me he would never let withdrawal happen to me and that Nucynta is a new drug that is exactly like oxycodone.  I knew from the moment he wrote the prescription it was something like tramadol, and that i was in big trouble.  He left the country for the weekend and I have no way of telling him what he just did to me!
> 
> f*ck me, and f*ck you un-scintillating "New-CYNTA"



maybe it was deliberate to get you on a lower dose as he might be paranoid about being watched... feds in america target doctors all the time

doctors are often indifferent to suffering from what i can see


----------



## pink_floyd04

pofacedhoe said:


> maybe it was deliberate to get you on a lower dose as he might be paranoid about being watched... feds in america target doctors all the time
> 
> doctors are often indifferent to suffering from what i can see




i have crohn's and im in a horrible flare up right now, and my doc knows this, and i see im once a week.  he always assures me i'll never have to experience withdrawal symptoms, and we have a close relationship and plan to get off the opiates once my surgery is done( in one month - a total colectamy, or removal of the colon) he basically just read the packet from the drug reps and was told it is an alternative to oxycodone.  ofcourse they'll tell you that.  this stuff is garbage unless you have no tolerance, in that situation its a godsend because you will not have to go on to true opiate medication.  Opiates are also a godsend but for the people who abuse the medication are absolutely making the lives of people who need this stuff a living HELL. its a nightmare trying to get pain meds when i'm in the hospital when my flare up is AT ITS WORST.  i only have my meds at home when it's not bad enough to the point yet where i need to go to the hospital for a round of IV steroids.  because of addicts and abusers, we with tolerance and true medical problems and must take them over years time HAVE BEEN SCREWED and can never get our pain controlled. 

basically i asked to be switched from ms contin to opana er, and my doc like i said is very close with me, so he does this for me and then asks me to try Nucynta because he hears its a great new drug, and i agree.  He says to come to the office or call in if it is not working for me. Obviously it doesnt work but he i guess forgot he would be out of the country for the weekend and so now i can't do anything but lay back and enjoy my withdrawal.


----------



## pink_floyd04

ill gladly give the feds back their narcotics if it's such a big deal that i use them (if you use them chronically, your tolerance goes up, the more pain the more meds).  I'll give them the narcotics back ONLY if i can trade my disease to them.  They can have all the pain, suffering, and medical bills, and prescriptions for not only the narcotics but the 12 other immune system suppressants, chemo, and other insane chemicals used for crohn's disease.

thanks for listening


----------



## BIGsherm7272

Wow I'm really sorry you are going to have a total colectomy......is he going to reconnect the small intestine to the rectum or are you going to have to use bags?


----------



## abmw77

During the summer, a buddy of mines mother got a liposuction(spell check) he handed me a couple and I had no idea what they were I looked them up and still had never heard about them or anything, so I took two and waited forever and nothing. About an hour later I smoked a bowl thinking it was bullshit and I was just gonna get high(smoking weed for me makes my opiate high go away) shockingly, it kicked my ass. I could barely drive. About a few months later he handed me a couple again after I had just smoked a bowl so I took them, once again, kicked my ass. Last time I took them, I snorted one...BAD IDEA and took half. And once again smoked weed. I seriously think they aren't shit without weed which is so weird to me.


----------



## hydrochron

So why is this drug schedule 2? It seems like it should be a schedule 3 at the most. 

It doesn't seem like this stuff has much abuse potential... Compared to other schedule 2 opiates.


----------



## ChristmasTime

I had a script for Nucynta 100mg at one time and my thoughts on it were "crap"... got switched back to the Perc and Tabs.  Just my thoughts..


----------



## FocalinKC

*Great point*



pink_floyd04 said:


> ill gladly give the feds back their narcotics if it's such a big deal that i use them (if you use them chronically, your tolerance goes up, the more pain the more meds).  I'll give them the narcotics back ONLY if i can trade my disease to them.  They can have all the pain, suffering, and medical bills, and prescriptions for not only the narcotics but the 12 other immune system suppressants, chemo, and other insane chemicals used for crohn's disease.
> 
> thanks for listening



I like that response - all of us who unfortunately need these drugs to have a chance at a life rather then having to be bed ridden.


----------



## relatively sane

pink_floyd04 said:


> ill gladly give the feds back their narcotics if it's such a big deal that i use them (if you use them chronically, your tolerance goes up, the more pain the more meds).  I'll give them the narcotics back ONLY if i can trade my disease to them.  They can have all the pain, suffering, and medical bills, and prescriptions for not only the narcotics but the 12 other immune system suppressants, chemo, and other insane chemicals used for crohn's disease.
> 
> thanks for listening



I too have genuine pain management issues, thought not nearly as dire as yours.  I wanted to agree with your observation that the drug seekers have made it nearly impossible to get good medical treatment for pain in many locations.  I recently visited family in WV and found that the doctors in that state are actually terrified to even attempt to manage pain.  I grew up there and have several old friends who are physicians and even a few family members who are and I could not believe the threat and pressure they are under.


----------



## mimiikiins

I have some experience with Nucynta. I was using Roxis for the past year (at the end of my addiction I was using 10-20 Roxi 30mg daily. 

Long story short, I have been clean and sober for 25+ days. I started taking Nucynta a few days ago. Keep in mind while I was taking Roxis I have taken Nucynta a few times and didn't feel ANYTHING. I know it was because my tolerance was so high and I was taking Roxis.
I have been taking 100-200 mg for the past few days. Compared to a "real" opiate its like tic-tacs. BUT I must say I have felt some relief and that warm fuzzy feeling. 
It takes about 30 min to kick in but once it does I feel at ease.

I personally feel that it is a great new drug and if people that may want to get off the roxis/oxys and still may need to take pain meds, try this. I would recommend detoxing completely first before trying Nucynta. If you don't, most likely you will not be satisfied with the results.


----------



## PHDnPain

Since I was recently prescribed this drug and could not find a whole lot of information on it since it is still fairly new, I figured I would post my personal experience with it. Now I use my meds for legit pain relief as I have a bad back (3 jacked up disks/Arthritis) along with being a not so common male chronic migraine sufferer, which doctors believe I inherited from my mother who suffered the same. Back to the point, this week i was prescribed Nucynta ER 50mg. I had to go to 5 different pharmacies before being able to locate this drug...   I assume because it was newer. The 4th pharmacy before i got my script filled it with regular Nucynta not the ER, because he had never heard of the ER before me. Keep this in mind if you yourself have been prescribed this med and make sure its right. Even with my insurance it is pretty expensive stuff. I have thus far taken 10 of these (not all at once) and for me personally it has not helped my pain(migraine).

Also, to add since they weren't working anyway, I decided to attempt something concerning crushing. I went as far as pulling out my mortar and pestle and could not for the life of me crush the Nucynta ER. Seems the ER is uncrushable, save for maybe a tank running over it.


----------



## thagumbi

Its cause it has a bit of anti depressant in it as well. It is also and SSRI while being and opiate.


----------



## thagumbi

*20 percent ssri and 80 percent u-upiate*

Its cause it has a bit of antidepressant in it. Its a 20% SSRI and 80% u-opiate


q_werty said:


> Thanks for the review.
> 
> I am set to pick mine up today to try it out.
> 
> Currently on percocet 10mg 4 x a day. which is better than nothing but I havent had any significant pain relief in almost 5 years.
> 
> So while I am not entheusiastic , given the nature of my condition anything can happen, so hopefully nucynta will help the pain.


----------



## thagumbi

*Nuycynta acts more like Lexapro crossed with vicodin and adderall*

For those of you looking into Nucynta or have been prescribed it, it is a very different and weird opiate/pain killer. I was prescribed 100MG 3 times a day for a lower back/spinal vert. and colitis pain management. It did somewhat help with the pain but very very minimal. It should not be compared to morphine nor percecet 10 MG. You can feel the opiate feeling but my experience with this is that it was more of a mood elevating/boost of energy type drug. I did not find it to be sedative at all. It felt like a mix of adderall-lexapro-and vicodin-5MG. it made me very jittery and twitchy. Nucynta in my opinion should be used for fibromyalgia, depression, and very minimal types of pain like a sprained ankle or some sort of fall. After paying a ton of money i ended up being switched to Dilaudid 2MG which in my opinion is the best pain reliever that you can take orally. Oxymorphone is probably the best option to go with for those with moderate to severe pain and chronic pain that needs to be managed.


----------



## dirtydiego

"Swim" pretty much nailed it. about 100mg is equivalent to a combination of about 10mg ambien and 10mg hydrocodone, minus the itch. haven't snorted it though.


----------



## capcalvin

Reviving an old thread. My first post here. Just got done going thru wd's from morphine becouse the pain management dr. prescribed nucynta er to replace the morphine sulfate er. I was taking only 30mg morphine sulfate er every 12 hours for about 6-7 weeks. I asked for something comparable that would maybe not give the constipation and headaches that morphine does. I also asked if I would go thru the wd's changing over and He said "no". So He prescribes nucynta er 100mg every 12 hours to replace the morphine sulfate er 30mg every 12 hours. 24 hours into the switch here come the hot flashes, headache, nausia.....So I quit everything. I am now 48 hours clean off all opiods. Feel pretty good mentally today. Yesterday (day #3) was hell! Of course the back pain I was taking morpine for to begin with has returned in full force, but what can you do? Back to the ibuprofins I guess. Currently undergoing spinal decompression. Thinking of getting an epidural asap so I can function. My main reason for posting here is just to add to this report and to inform anyone who is considering switching to nucynta from morphine to expect the wd's.


----------



## luky7's

Ok. So I have a very high tolerance for oxy codone and hydromorphone also morphine and have been mainin them for years so when nucynta came out I tried a 50. It did nothing. More recently I heard they could be mainlined. So I cooked 200 mg's filter with q-tip head and found a vein and plugged it. Burns like hell no real opiate full body buzz/ rush that u would get with dilaudid or morphine.more of a gentle onset. Then a buzz comparable to taking alot of tramadol. Which makes sense since tramadol and nucynta are in the same family. Point is that if you are a heavy user of real opiates this stuff is for the birds.


----------



## Dmichellefisher

I wanted to let everyone know a little about "Nucynta", or "tapentadol" (chemical name).  Once a patent runs out, other pharm companies use the chemical name for sale of product.  My husband is a Pain Management Doctor (named one of the top 10 in country), he has been practicing in Dakota Dunes, SD for 18 years.  I am really frustrated with hearing "Tapentadol is similar to Tramadol", on the contrary, it is not really similar in structure to anything we have seen in 25 years.  My husband says that it is complete garbage to consider the possibility of this new drug being anything like Tramadol.  It is more like Demerol, hitting the mu opioid receptor which produces effects ranging from slight euphoria, hallucinations, and sedation.  Please do not compare this drug to something that is not an opiate.  Tramadol is considered to be more of an SNRI analgesic chemically unrelated to true opiates.  It is a "big gun" as my husband calls it.  It is also given to people the docs believe are drug seekers because it does not produce the true euphoria, possibly because of the SNRI component.  I am a counselor, and have worked with adolescents my whole career, I have seen drug seekers.  Nucynta is a Schedule II opioid antagonist, somewhat similar to Methadone in side effects.  So, if a patient comes right back in to see the doc because this is not working, most docs will see it as someone who just wants to get high.  I am also a pain patient, I am very patient because it is basically trial and error because pain is subjective.   You have to be very honest with your Dr., they will take good care of you, and give you what you need if you ask for it, but do not abuse it.  My email is dianafisherjackson@yahoo.com if anyone has any questions about different pain treatments, I can consult with my husband and give you accurate info.  I am on these boards a lot, and I see a lot of self-righteous indignation from people who think they know more than there Dr.'s; however, they cannot even spell medical terms correctly.  The most dangerous aspect of people that think they know it all is that others are naive enough to believe it.  No drug is going to completely get rid of your pain.  If you go to a Pain Specialist, do injections first, do not question their techniques.  These days, the Government is all over the PM docs about handing out these meds.  If you want meds initially, and refuse the injections, they will see you as a drug seeker, you might get "fired" as they call it, then put into a system.  They arrest people who come in and say they "lost their pills", btw.  These doctor's are doing you a favor, every time they write a script, they have to cover their asses.


----------



## Thou

Tapentadol for anyone who wasn't firmiliar with this medicine.

I'm going for a swim.

Be back in a minute 

_

Okay.



Captain.Heroin said:


> Thank you.
> 
> We don't do SWIM here; there's 2 threads - one stickied, one not - all about how we don't use SWIM.  It's also in the OD posting standards.
> 
> Plus, this is a Trip Report, am I right?
> 
> OD -> TR



I just got out of the grammatical pool and the water sucks today.

Thanks for the report. BLUA agreement is right in my signature please read before posting everybody, cheers.

Thou

I have nothing to add about this opiod but it sounds like a decent medicine if used properly. I'm not really an opiate guy, not that I'm against them. Not my cup of tea.

Helped my friend hit a vein the other day and declined a shot for myself. Never IV'd a drug myself before, but was happy I had come with nitrile gloves, alcohol pads, lighter for sterilization, sterile saline, etc. She was shooting suboxone that was a digression, was an interesting learning experience for me especially considering her veins were shot and the spike she was using was one of those shitty 33m tuberculin syringes. Horrible. But she registered good with no ill effects. I took a little bump, woke up itching my ass off remembering why I don't usually take opiates and took two klonopin to control the itching (common symptom of gabaergic WD for me is histamine release).

Sorry for the tangent I'm fascinated in the IV drug culture though so wanted to add my little first experience with it.



> Nuycynta acts more like Lexapro crossed with vicodin and adderall



This sounds like a terrible combination to me, but everyones mileage will certainly vary.


----------



## yonkers

I would prefer nucynta over H any day. When i first got into opiates i would get the nucies 100mg. Usualy take 1-2 at first but then started taking 3-4 (snorting) burned like hell, but i ended up enjoying the burn. Shooting these pups up were great, pretty sure it was my first drug IVED. 

Maybe i only like it so much cause i cant get it anymore. I would easily hallucinate on these in a dark room off of 2-4, very pleasant. Hallucinations similar to a large dose of benadrly but no body discomfort, just really sedating and chill drug. I got them really cheap so it was awesome while it lasted. Deffently not as strong as dope, but I would pay good money for another sesh with my nucie baby :D


----------



## yonkers

Hey to anyone that pm'd me on how to bang these, i cant reply yet since im a greenlighter. But make sure you get the orange coating off of the pill using water so you're left with a white pill. Then simply crush and add water. Its not a huge rush but its deffently there. I replied to your message then realised it didnt send  so sorry i couldnt give you an answer via msg.

If you're planning on banging more then two pills then you may need a 3cc syringe. For every 100mg pill add around 70 units of water. You wont get all of it back, sorry this was awhile back so sorry if im off a bit. Idk how safe this is but ive done it prolly around a hundred times a few years ago and im fine. Dont add heat to the solution. Simply stir and filter.

MAKE SURE THE ORANGE COATING IS OFF. Hope this helped. Injecting pills isnt safe but if you're going to do it then make sure you're not adding heat and filter a few times


----------



## PartTimeKingTUT

*From SUBOXONE to NuCYNTA*

I started taking Nucynta IR 75mg nine days ago (1 pill every 4 hrs).   I was currently taking at least 8 mgs of Suboxone daily, sometimes up to 24 mgs (addicts generally take more of everything, especially medication).  The reason I had to quit suboxone is because I am having my second spinal fusion (L4-S1).  The neurosurgeon wants me to be completely of suboxone at least for 2 months.  He just wants to know for sure that I will be responsive to opiates in post-op. 
	I have been on ridiculous amounts of almost every opiate a doctor can prescribe.  When I explain the effects Nucynta is having on me, I don't want anyone questioning my past experiences.  With that out of the way, lets get into describing the transistion.    I was surprised to find that I had zero WD's from suboxone.  Obviously it was from keeping a steady flow of Nucynta in me.  For the first 6 days I didn't really feel anything.  I wasn't high and not sick.   Day 7 I woke up and took 2 and half pills.  I smoked a bowl, drank some coffee... BOOM!!! I def got that great warm feeling.  After about two hrs I started getting very itchy and having some considerable nods too.   I have been reading a lot about people complaining that nucynta is shit and what not.  This is my final thought on Nycunta:  they absolutely will keep the wd's away.   And if you have not much tolerance then you will for sure catch a nice buzz if you eat 1 or 2 of these.    PS....  these are nothing at all like tramadol.  Nucynta is a CII and I understand why, they will get you fucked up and I def see potential for abuse.


----------



## yonkers

If I could get a nucy script id be off subs in a heart beat. I really wana get off it too but nucys all day wouldn't help


----------



## weeryan07

Ive been prescribed tapentadol er for a while now, it doesnt seem to have any effect on me, i have quite a high tollerance. as i cant find a way to prep these to shoot i decieded to give plugging a go. i didnt expect but bot was i wrong, 100mg er has given me a very europhic nod (not unlike 50mcg 25mcg fentynal extracted and iv'd completely to my surprise!!! Just thought id throw in my 2 cents (haha even know i should say 2 pennies as im from the uk). I would highly recomend it as the oral biovaibility seems rather low. i used to be a big tramadol lover, but for me the way forward is to plug tapents.


----------



## Angelwing

I have recently been prescribed Nucynta ER100 mg, after being on everything from oxymorphone, oxycontin, Mscontin, ect. Due t stomach ulcers, I find that snorting pills not only prevent more stomach pin, but allow the pain medication to work much faster. Does anyone know of a way to make these gummy-like pills change into something crushable? Please help! I have contacted my doctor to try to change the meds back, but it may take  week for a response! Am grateful for any and all suggestions to get me through!!

With Thanks,

AngelWing


----------



## Xorkoth

Try plugging (rectal administration).  It is even stronger than plugging and also takes effect very quickly.  It's comparable to IM injection in dosage and effectiveness.


----------



## CariSchizo

ohline said:


> have yet to see this drug around, but from what i've heard from a majority of people who have tried it, it's shit.
> 
> also, we do not use "SWIM" here. check out the stickies at the top of the OD section.



I'm New to forums, wtf is swim? 
I've been experimenting with nucynta and have found it to be very enjoyable. I'm am not, however, a regular opiate user. I take lyrica so that is likely adding to the effect of this drug. I took hydrocodone on lyrica and boy did it intensify things. I only took two 10's and drank a few beers and had me a good old time! Same with nucynta. I have been cutting them in half so they hit faster. I have tried plugging. First time it was Fabulous! Second time, nothing. I might try cutting one in half and plugging. I'll report back if I do.


----------



## Xorkoth

SWIM stands for "someone who isn't me".  Some forums require you to say SWIM instead of "I" or "me" under the belief it would somehow protect you... which is false.  Since it's annoying to read, we don't allow it here.


----------



## Noctis88

God I hate the stuff, not to mention the negative psychic effects it has.


----------



## Toreadores

A year ago I was involved in very bad accident. A minivan hit my with 60 mph on the driver's door breaking my pelvis. I am lucky to be alive. I had 3 surgeries and they put 5 chains and 16 pines in me. For the last 1 year I took more pills than my grandma ever did in her life, so I have experience with different painkillers. In the hospital I was on dilaudid and percocet 10/325. After I was discharged I was 2 months on Percocet 10/325, Oxycodone 5mg (pure), Gabapentin 600mg and Tramadol 50mg. Then they switch the Percocet with Norco 10/325, after another month with Vicodin 5/350 + Lyrica for the nerve pain. During the summer I was on Tramadol only, but now with the cold season the pain got worse again, and the doctor prescribed me Nucynta 100mg. 

This medicine is definitely not shit. Most of the people hate it because it doesn't give you the high. Well I am sorry but these pills are made to KILL your pain, not only to give you high, this is just a side effect. In my experience I find Nucynta more powerful than the Norco for the pain and the effect lasts much more. It doesn't give you euphoria but definitely gives you warn and calm feeling not messing with your head (if you take it as prescribed ofcourse). Because of the many junkies lately simulating pain just to get their hands to the narcotics, now these pills are much harder to prescribe to people like me who really needs these kind of medicine. I had to go to 5 different doctors to finally someone believes me that my pain is real and give me pills that help for my pain.

If you really have sharp pain that OTC or Tramadoll pills can't help with I really recommend Nucyntia. If not and you are trying to get high find another medicine, but please don't say it's shit, because it ISN'T !


----------



## 024liakam

I got 8 100MG IR of these for free, pill id was (O-M 100) to me these are very strong, I had little to no tolerance and took just 1 and was nodding like crazy, I couldnt keep my eyes open. I have 3 and 1/2 more. These are great, but wish they lasted longer. I did every route of administration, besides plugging. I smoked, snorted, and ate them. Smoking is stupid and bad I have a weird habit with smoking opiates but fuck smoking pills. Snorting worked quite good but burns worse than anything, would no advise unless you dont give a fuck about pain. None of these ways got me nodding besides swallowing them, and damn. Once you swallow them, it hits you like a freight train, 30 mins later im nodding like hell. For sure a potent opiate.


----------



## Sweetiel17

thagumbi said:


> For those of you looking into Nucynta or have been prescribed it, it is a very different and weird opiate/pain killer. I was prescribed 100MG 3 times a day for a lower back/spinal vert. and colitis pain management. It did somewhat help with the pain but very very minimal. It should not be compared to morphine nor percecet 10 MG. You can feel the opiate feeling but my experience with this is that it was more of a mood elevating/boost of energy type drug. I did not find it to be sedative at all. It felt like a mix of adderall-lexapro-and vicodin-5MG. it made me very jittery and twitchy. Nucynta in my opinion should be used for fibromyalgia, depression, and very minimal types of pain like a sprained ankle or some sort of fall. After paying a ton of money i ended up being switched to Dilaudid 2MG which in my opinion is the best pain reliever that you can take orally. Oxymorphone is probably the best option to go with for those with moderate to severe pain and chronic pain that needs to be managed.


I'm sorry but do you suffer from Fibromyalgia? I do and unless you know what it's like you shouldn't assume that one medicine is best for a condition. I was on everything from Fentanyl to Opana and they didn't even help me. Fibromyalgia does not cause minimal pain. Shame on you for assuming that.


----------



## Xorkoth

I think he was saying, it should be used for fibromyalgia and things that cause minimal pain, not that fibromyalgia causes minimal pain.


----------



## ToddBow68

I have been on Nucynta IR for two months for moderate/severe lower back pain.  It works.  I have a compression fracture in my lower back.  Percocet didn't help in any way except make me high for about 20 minutes and then sick.  Same for Hydrocodone.  Nucynta actually kills the pain and I can still think clearly.  I do not take extended release, only IR.  Huge difference.  Night and day.  Anyway, on a relatively empty stomach 75mg to 150mg hits me in about 20 minutes, keeps getting stronger for about an hour and then levels off.  Long lasting pain relief and makes me feel very social/chatty.  Ive been prescribed Percs, Vics, Oxo.  They all just get you high and ware off quickly.  Nucynta kills pain, and has a nice euphoric element to it.


----------



## ToddBow68

I have been on Nucynta IR for two months for moderate/severe lower back pain.  It works.  I have a compression fracture in my lower back.  Percocet didn't help in any way except make me high for about 20 minutes and then sick.  Same for Hydrocodone.  Nucynta actually kills the pain and I can still think clearly.  I do not take extended release, only IR.  Huge difference.  Night and day.  Anyway, on a relatively empty stomach 75mg to 150mg hits me in about 20 minutes, keeps getting stronger for about an hour and then levels off.  Long lasting pain relief and makes me feel very social/chatty.  Ive been prescribed Percs, Vics, Oxo.  They all just get you high and ware off quickly.  Nucynta kills pain, and has a nice euphoric element to it.


----------



## ToddBow68

In addition to the above:  Many people link Nucynta to Tramadol.  It's like comparing a cardboard box to a Macy's bag full of goodies.  Big brother to Tramadol?  Nope, no relations.  Nucynta kills pain.  It also makes you feel "great".  It provides bursts of energy because you feel so much better.  My humble opinion is that it works well. Thank you.


----------



## Shanaynay3

*Relate*



pink_floyd04 said:


> ill gladly give the feds back their narcotics if it's such a big deal that i use them (if you use them chronically, your tolerance goes up, the more pain the more meds).  I'll give them the narcotics back ONLY if i can trade my disease to them.  They can have all the pain, suffering, and medical bills, and prescriptions for not only the narcotics but the 12 other immune system suppressants, chemo, and other insane chemicals used for crohn's disease.
> 
> thanks for listening



I too have multiple health conditions and a severe genetic disorder that has resulted in Cancer. So when you talk about chronic pain and the difficulty of getting proper relief and to be taken seriously all the time I can most definitely relate! It becomes so very challenging and unfair. I'm sorry you too are experiencing these issues. There are many of us out there and the struggle is very real! I'd trade my health problems for a healthy life any moment however I cannot and so a little understanding especially from health professionals shouldn't be too much to ask for in my opinion yet I run into judgments far to frequently!


----------



## jrizzeldizzel

alright here it is from an actual person.... it is an awesome drug to get moderately high on... but in large dosing. if you want to get fucked up take 400-500 MG, just a buzz 100-300mg its real simple! The bio-avalibility is best with oral usage. tried snorting once and the burn isnt worth the high, youd have to take some orally first to combat the pain. Ive taken 9 (50Mg) before and had a wonderful time, my fav. part of this drug is how long it last!!!! if i take 300-500 Mg it last for over 24 hours, Itchy face/body, pinpoint pupils, trouble sleeping, excessive sweating its amazing. i love all those side effects most people hate. for a drug no cop knows and people dont want...its amazing to have a stash to yourself that NO-ONE wants...if they were 30's (Oxys) youd have 1000 people jumping down your dick...but with this its sure bliss, no bullshit amazing come up and no come down for at lease 1/2 a day!! better and clearer than oxy id rather have these than oxy's anyday, they keep you honest by not being able to snort them and just a handfull later your good for days. and doctors prescribe them in LARGE QUANTITIES i got 120 my first round to the doctors!!! i cant even finish a bottel before the next time i go back!! thats because they last so fucking long. I wake up and im still jacked out, wonderdrug!! and i hope it stays that way! please everyone keep thinking that a non opiate based tramadol is better!! you fucking morons


----------



## jrizzeldizzel

A men!!!


----------



## Councilofwar

May 2, 2017 
I have been on Nucynta for two months now and I think it's been great for getting over oxy withdrawals.  I was on 10mg oxycodode for 5 years for torn ACL in my left knee.  I had knee replacement and was put on 30mg oxycodone.  Needless to say I developed a chemical dependency to narcotics.  I finally found a pain Managenent doctor who prescribed me Nucynta 100mg.  Mentally I wish I could get my hands on 4-5 oxy 10mg but other than that, addiction solved with Nucynta.  Now working on kicking Nucynta.  Started at 100mg.  After 30 days of taking 3x a day, dropped to 75mg 3x a day.  On the 12th I will drop to 50mg 3x a day.  June I will drop to 25mg 3x a day.  July I will be narcotic free hopefully.   Any tips would be appreciated.  I had oxy addiction bad.  I could take 10x 10mg oxycodone for breakfast.  One time I fell asleep on Tuesday and woke up on fraiday.  In my own bed.  I don't chase a "high" though, I just enjoy the pain relief.  I stay at about a 7/10 pain level.  It's almost ruined my marriage:  I need tips to kick the physical and mental addiction too.  This is kind of a cry for help because I have a problem.


----------



## Xorkoth

Hey Councilofwar, I empathize with you, I was addicted to opiates for 10 years, and it did destroy my marriage (although in my case that part was a good thing, I also got addicted so badly largely because I was using it to cover up my emotions in an emotionally abusive relationship, I don't have pain).  It's really hard to quit, but it sounds like you have a good plan with your doctor to reduce your dosage.  I finally got off opiates with the help of ibogaine, and the ending of my bad marriage, but like I said I don't have pain, that definitely complicates things.  If you need support, there is a forum on here called The Dark Side which is a great place to find it.   Welcome to Bluelight.


----------



## MaMa fLeSh

"Because of the many junkies lately simulating pain just to get their hands to the narcotics, now these pills are much harder to prescribe to people like me who really needs these kind of medicine. I had to go to 5 different doctors to finally someone believes me that my pain is real and give me pills that help for my pain.

If you really have sharp pain that OTC or Tramadoll pills can't help with I really recommend Nucyntia. If not and you are trying to get high find another medicine, but please don't say it's shit, because it ISN'T !"

Okay...first of all, if you are truly a "pain management patient" then you should know already that PAIN IS SUBJECTIVE! Secondly, it takes many sessions with your PM doc, as well as numerous changes to meds to find the correct medication, as well as dosage of said medication! I have been on MS contin 30mg 3x per day in addition to 10mg percocet 3x per day and 800mg 3x per day for over 7 years. This was managed by my primary. I started going to a PM clinic this past February. They said that they can't do the prolotherapy that they suggest because my insurance finds it to be "too experimental" and I have already tried cortisone injections with lidocaine and PT so many times that I basically live there. I jump through EVERY HOOP they ask me to jump through. I do my urine tests that ALWAYS COME BACK CLEAN! Recently I had a test come back positive for suboxone!! I wouldn't take subs, because it would put me in WD so I plainly told my doc that that was impossible. At my clinic they always send the specimen into lab corp to be re_tested. Luckily for me it did not test positive at the lab! So it was a true "false positive" but then my doc was looking through my old lab reports and said my metabolites for the ms contin were "off" one was showing 12,000 which is correct but the other was showing ZERO, and she said that is what happens when you sprinkle the drug in your urine...so I asked her if she thought I was doing that. She replied "well, no but what am I supposed to think?" I simply said "have you ever seen the inside of a Ms contin?  It is waxy. I think the lab tech would notice chunks in my urine!" She said "let me talk to my lab director" So she had me come back in a week, at which point my DH came with. The lab director was there and said he thought that maybe I have this genetic disorder that makes me metabolize morphine and other meds too quickly. I did the buccal swab and 2 weeks later it came back positive for the disorder. My doc was thrilled that she wasn't dealing with a "junkie" So at that point I was switced to Nucynta ER Started at 100mg twice daily. It want working, and even though I was assured I wouldn't withdrawal from morphine...SHE WAS VERY WRONG! So I felt ZERO relief...came in early for my next appointment. She upped it to 200mg 2x daily. It NEVER killed my pain. Yes there was a euphoria with it, and there was no constipation (there is miralax in the pills) but I had a headache for 6 WEEKS and became incredibly irritable. So they DCd the Nucynta and put me back on the morphine until my surgery then we are gonna try buprenorphine. I am not a junkie, I have a few legitimate diseases. I have a knee that Brenda backwards 40 degrees all of my joints are hyperflexible and are prematurely arthritic. I also have hemophilia b and celiac disease. Which is ruining my life! I love my family and friends but hate my life! Every day Is filled with pain! The regiment I am on now takes me from a 7/10 to a 4 or 5/10. The nucynta did NOTHING for my pain, it actually felt like it increased my pain. So that is my$ .02 ! And just because people get addicted to pain meds...doesn't mean they don't have true pain! Getting all judgy doesn't make you high and mighty...it just makes you a judgy person that nobody wants to talk to!! Ifbyou have a decent PM doc, they will work with you, if you work with them. You HAVE TO JUMP THROUGH THEIR HOOPS! ALL OF THEM!


----------



## emerald2303

I thank everyone for helping with this question. I have two broken legs that have been shoddily fixed with plates screws etc. I also have arthritis and fibromyalgia. I'll stick to my tramadol and the extremely painful shots in my knees. Well one to Ohio and the new laws.


----------

